# Dog Lovers Health Club (DLHC)



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Shoshona would like to know if any of our fellow doggies would like to join her in the first DDC (Doggie Dieting Club). As some of you are aware, Shoshi has seven pounds to loose and well, she's looking for someone who might 'find it' for her....just kidding







but perhaps others with weight issues might like to join in and we can share our success together. 

So if you have a doggie that needs to loose a few pounds please join in and let us know your goals and ways you are attacking the issue. 

Shoshona 6.5 years, current weight 75lbs-target weight 68 lbs


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Ok, so we have nooooo overweight doggies here that want need to loose a few pounds????


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

nope...yours is the only one.









Well I was taking Jax out to play Frisbee every night now that we are starting to get a little more light. All I had to do was stand at the top of the hill and throw. She runs down, then up, then down, then up....now it will have to be postponed.

Sierra was a chunky butt but she's looking good right now.
Banshee is but her only goal is to get to the recliner before Sierra does.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

I just weighed Onyx today and she is.....93#!! She was 3 yrs in Nov and is from a mix of (I think) American pet lines and working lines.
She weighed 97 last yr at this time( I called it her winter fluff), and I couldn't believe she is still in the 90#'s. 
I am going to cut back on her food a bit more, but really she doesn't look fat, here is her before pic, and in March I will post her after.
She is going to the vet on Thurs for thyroid, skin scraping and ear swab to get a clue on her itchies. I won't put her on steriods.
Christmas on her new bed:








A few days before:








Next time, clear pics, I am hoping for a new camera by then!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

All right Jane!!!! Onyx and Shoshi and diet together!!!







Your girl doesn't look overweight but it can be hard to tell with pictures. In pictures I don't see where she is overweight but I'll have to take a picture looking down over her belly and then we can see where she really sticks out









Let me know how the Thyroid tests go. Hopefully its just her just getting a little too much food and nothing medically wrong with her. 

Do we have anyone else that wants to join the CCD club?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

I couldn't get Max to be overweight if I tried. On a GSD board, I wonder how many, what percentage, are hard to keep weight on versus take weight off?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Can other breeds join the DDC? If so, Steel is in. He weighs almost 80 lb. He's 10. According to his breeder, he's 18 lbs overweight. Since he's a non-working sleddog, our goal is to drop 10 lbs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Here is Onyx above shot, she doesn't look too bad, actually!








Sideview:








I'd still like her to get into the 80's.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Onyx looks wonderful....I'm really despirate for members but she sure looks great just the way she is. After looking at these pics I'm a bit reluctant to even show Shoshi's big tummy....but I guess admitting you have a problem is have the battle









Of course, all breeds are welcome and Steel is perfect for our DDC


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Just wanted to let Onyx know we're thinking of her and wishing her the best at her doctors visit today. Please let us know how she's doing. 

I'll be posting Shoshi's 'before' picture up today....(as long as my IT guy comes in)...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Thank you, I am sitting here, waiting for the appt. at noon. She is now aced, and groggily sleeping. I am going to do her nails while she is loopy, but after the appt! Hope the ace lasts long enough to get them done!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Thanks for the update. Its so hard when I furkids need to have things done. How long did she have to be aced? Was that for the skin scraping and ear issues? For the Thyroid they are just doing the blood tests right? So we should get the results tomorrow or Monday?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

I posted this in the vet fees thread:
_Here is the bill from Onyx today, she went in for chronic ear infections, feet chewing:
Service/Item (?) $16
Exam $ 19
Ear cytology $ 29
Xenodine(meds) $ 20
Gentizol ointment $15
Rabies(3 yr) $20.60
Heska Allergy test $ 323.50
Thyroid Panel ANTECH $ 93.50
 Total $546.10
OUCH!!!!!!







Also paid for 3 PromAce pills beforehand.
There goes my new DSLR for awhile... _

I won't get results from the labs for about a week, I think. She has yeast in both ears(Karlo has it, too) 
Vet thought she looks fine, no need for weight loss(but then again they are use to seeing rolypoly's I'll just manage her portion control and try to get her down a few anyway.

She is still groggy, I got her nails done, but she isn't tolerating Karlo's roughness, she just laid into him. I broke it up, but will keep him away from her.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Oh my goodness, that was one expensive Vet bill!!! I sure hope they find what she is allergic too. My guess is she will want to stay quiet most of the rest of the day. 

I'm about to post pics of my girl taken last night....then you will see why I want to form the DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

My not so little girl










Overhead picture;









One more;


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

You know, Kacie has the same structure as Shoshi, and is long coated, too. Shoshona doesn't look too bad to me.







I'd like to see more!!!
Kacie has a "barrel" ribcage. Not fat, but pretty stout. She could use a few off her,too. Maybe I should change Onyx out for Kacie for this!
Kacie weighs about 85# and is 24" Camera shy so hard to get those overhead shots of her. 
Here is Kacie in November:


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Kacie is stunning too!!! Yes, she might be more of a canidate for our weight loss club...maybe Onyx can be an honorary member-the other members hoping to get to her stature









I appreciate your saying Shoshi might not look that big...unfortunately, she is a very small girl-she's stocky, but right now she's a bit round too. I just think she would look and feel so much better (not to mention much healthier) once she looses these seven pounds.

Shoshi didn't like me taking those overhead pics either-even she knew that wasn't her best side


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

I'm just looking for some unusual ways our members might of helping our dogs loose a little weight. I found this and thought I might give something like this a try: 

What is Musical Freestyle?
Musical freestyle is a relatively new sport that combines dog obedience and dance in a way that is totally unique and exciting. It blends dog obedience and dance presenting a visually exciting display of handler and canine teamwork. The handler and dog perform dance-oriented footwork in time to the music, rather than displaying the traditional walking pace of obedience. Heeling is an important component of freestyle but nonstandard movements are also expected to be displayed by the dog along with attention, enthusiasm, and a degree of difficulty over and above that which is normally seen in the obedience ring. A variety of handler upper body movements are also encouraged to lend interpretation to the music. Costuming for the handler also helps to enhance the interpretation of the music and to involve spectators in the spirit of the routine. Throughout the routine the handler may encourage the dog's performance with verbal commands, but no training aids or food of any kind are permitted in the competition ring.

Musical freestyle is not "freestyle heeling." In freestyle heeling, the focus is placed on the dog's heel position and the dog's execution of heeling patterns to music. Showcasing the dog's talent is the primary objective, with the handler's role remaining quite understated.

Musical freestyle is not heeling with music in the background. MCSI rules encourage the dog to move out of the heel position to perform a variety of movements and tricks not found in a traditional obedience performance. The handler freely uses the body, arms, and legs to interpret the music. Footwork is a mixture of dance-related steps and traditional movements at different speeds. Because of the freedom for both the canine and human partners, musical freestyle routines incorporate creativity and diversity of movement. Emphasis is placed on the teamwork between the handler and dog; neither partner is "showcased," since both are judged equally.

Musical freestyle is a competitive sport. A handler and dog team may compete in three different classes at three different levels. Classes include Individual (one handler, one dog), Brace, (two handlers, two dogs) and Team (three or more handlers, each with a dog). In 1995, a Tandem class (one handler, two dogs) is also offered in the Exhibition Only category. Participants may begin competing with a dog in any class, in either the On-leash or Off-leash Divisions, but must qualify from the Off-leash Division to enter Masters. Titles of MFD (Musical Freestyle Dog), MFX (Musical Freestyle Excellent) and MFM (Music al Freestyle Master) are awarded to dogs, based on the accumulation of qualifying scores specific to each of the different classes.


We wouldn't do anything formal but I'm thinking me and Shoshi could come up with a cute dance routine. Jane, do you think Kacie would like this?

Anything idea might be some kind of agility, something just for fun but that would help burn calories.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Kacie may be able to do this,but I am a klutz!
She does have an old elbow injury(her leg is twisted-you can see it in the pic), so I limit her jumping. 
She would have loved doing agility. Maybe we'll look into the freestyle, I can find a right foot along the way!
This is another reason to keep her on the thinner side.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

lol...your a klutz too huh? I fiquire I'd try this just like I do my singing...most of the time I don't know the words-I just kind of make up things as I go along







but I fiquire I might give some type of dance a try. 

I'll look for more info to post this weekend. I'd really like some fun things we can do. 

I know one thing we do is our own version of flyball, or two ball. I throw the ball and one goes after it, when that one returns it I throw another ball for the second one and so on...this way theres always a ball in air and the game goes really fast.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Sorry, I missed this post. 

We would like to join, if it's not too late. Ranger is going on 9 now and about 85. I will try to post pics when I'm on the other computer. I would like to whittle him down about 10 just because he's so big and getting old and being trimmer would make it less difficult for him to haul his butt in the doggie door









River is 69.5, Loki and Jukka 49 and 50. At our house, it's all for one and one for all, so all will be joining. 

What a great idea!

(how is Eli with his small kidneys? I haven't seen any updates for a while...I had surgery in november and lost track of things for a while)


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Rudy dropped 15 lbs when I switched foods. He chubbed up on Timberwold Organics. I switched him to Wellness CORE Reduced Fat. I alternate WC with Orijen Senior.
He lost weight before on Fromm's dog food, but we weren't trying to. It was pretty low calorie compared to what he was eating before.
He gets 3 cups a day, split into two meal, a little bit of canned, and a handful of treats during the day. 
I tried the green bean diet but he would eat around them, even if I put them in the blender.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*



> Originally Posted By: doggonefoolSorry, I missed this post.
> 
> We would like to join, if it's not too late. Ranger is going on 9 now and about 85. I will try to post pics when I'm on the other computer. I would like to whittle him down about 10 just because he's so big and getting old and being trimmer would make it less difficult for him to haul his butt in the doggie door
> 
> ...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*



> Originally Posted By: doggonefoolSorry, I missed this post.
> 
> We would like to join, if it's not too late. Ranger is going on 9 now and about 85. I will try to post pics when I'm on the other computer. I would like to whittle him down about 10 just because he's so big and getting old and being trimmer would make it less difficult for him to haul his butt in the doggie door
> 
> ...


Of course, your all welcomed...the more the better







I was in for the shock of the hour this weekend when I took Shoshi in to be weighed...(something must of been wrong with the scale last week, I just don't know) but she went from 75 lbs to 71.4!!! I was jumping around-heck I think I burned a few calories just in my excitement. 

The Vet came out and took a look at her, she thought she was just right-that all she was feeling was muscle







I'm still going to shoot for 70 lbs...I just think she'll feel better with less weight on her. 

I'd love to keep this thread open and going (especially with all the new members). I think it would be fun to share in our excitment, to share ideas and most of all share in our losses!!!!









Eli is doing very well. Thankfully his kidneys seem to be working just fine. I'll be taking him in in March to have the bloodwork run again (fingers and paws crossed for good results). I hope your surgery went well and that your doing fine now. Lots and lots of hugs for you my friend.


(how is Eli with his small kidneys? I haven't seen any updates for a while...I had surgery in november and lost track of things for a while)


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

This weekend I actually bought a few carrots for my dogs....I got to admit I thought this was a silly idea....I mean, dogs eating carrots-yeah right







I was *shocked * to see two out of my three dogs actually enjoyed them... who would have thought a dog would enjoy a carrot (well, I guess not me) but they did!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Oh Carol, I just read the part about him getting his bootie in the doggie dog







all I could do was break into laughter!!! I can just picture that.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*










Ranger coming through the doggie door...slow motion with a lot of effort







I could clean house while waiting for him. 










Jukka coming through the doggie door...had to try several times. She comes through like spitting out a watermelon seed. I had to keep sending her out and trying again-she was too fast for the camera


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Those pictures are hilarious!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

So smaller mixes could also join?

I don't have pictures, but my little Bruno is looking a bit like his name should be Jimmy Dean. Middle aged spread I guess!

I need to check Ava too but he is for sure. Ilsa gets weighed on Wednesday...she is all floof though, but has ortho issues, so need to keep her under. 

For Bruno I am going to start the pumpkin and green beans again, and then because he's smaller and his legs are stiff little sticks (??? no idea why) he doesn't play as much with the other dogs, so I have been chasing him lately and it's helping for sure. Starting next week we are doing a wellness thing for work, so he will be my walking buddy and I am going to use him for the promotion, taking his waist measurement and stuff for people to track.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

I forget about the green beans! Thanks for the reminder. I give ice cubes regularly, but beans would be fun!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Sammy was just weighed tonight - 93.5. His weight has been creeping up over the last year. He just turned two around the middle of July, so I did expect him to fill out. My husband thinks he's perfect - he isn't fat and is really muscular. By I don't see the narrowed waistline like I did before. 

Here's my problem. Murphy (my senior gal) takes about 3 hours to eat her dinner. She picks, takes a nap, gets back up and eats a little more, etc. etc. I usually have Sammy within my sight, but he has an uncanny knack for knowing when I take my eyes off of him for 10 seconds. He runs into the kitchen and in two large bites polishes off her dinner. So it's not hard to see where the weight is coming from (and it's expensive!). I have a friend who is going to give me a used treadmill, so I'm going to "try" and train him to run on that. 

Count us in on the DDC!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Pictures of Sammy?! Onyx weighs the same(female) How tall is he?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Here's the ugly truth...chunky I think...










I really don't feel fat on him, but he looks "thick" to me. Jane - as best I can measure by myself, he's about 27" .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Well...same as Onyx, but male. Though she is now 3. He does look thick in the rear, but his front isn't too broad.
I agree, that thick look gets us a bit upset, but they are maturing and filling out~when were use to the gangly puppy stage. 
As long as they are muscled and healthy, maintenance is all we can hope for. 
Onyx isn't agile enough(compared to Karlo) to keep the weight off her hips, so I have cut back on the food for now. Allergy/ Thyroid tests won't be back for 2 weeks.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

He was soooo skinny when we got him July 2008 - only 61 pounds, but also only about 9 months old. I'm hoping he takes to the treadmill because it's so darned hard to get him out this time of year. It's dark and cold and I'm not much for walking in that. We throw a ball and I run him up and down the stairs, but it's just not enough.

If I could (maybe I should say "If I would"!) put a stop to him snatching Murph's food, it would help a bunch. 

I must have missed your post about Onyx. Do you suspect she's having thyroid problems?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

I have to feed my dogs in separate areas(raw) Kacie likes to graze and the others inhale, so...
Trying to get to the bottom of her ear infections, feet chewing. As long as I was having blood drawn for HESKA, I thought I'd have her thyroid ckd(she has fear aggression, too) I'll have to send the report to DR. Dodds for analysis I think so it may take longer for diagnosis.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Hoping that you can get the allergies squared away - it must be miserable for them. Sammy had them also when we first got him. We did some testing and by changing his food (to Natural Bal), he finally quit chewing.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Carol, those pictures are a riot!!! Its almost as if they are saying 'alright, who shrunk the house????' oh my gosh, they just so make me smile. 

All dogs are invited to join the DDC!!! I'm even thinking we should have some type of awards...maybe a doggie fashion show or something to show off their new fiquires??? Whatcha think?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Jane, did we get the results on Onyx's blood tests for her Thyroid?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*



> Originally Posted By: KShort
> 
> Here's my problem. Murphy (my senior gal) takes about 3 hours to eat her dinner. She picks, takes a nap, gets back up and eats a little more, etc. etc. I usually have Sammy within my sight, but he has an uncanny knack for knowing when I take my eyes off of him for 10 seconds. He runs into the kitchen and in two large bites polishes off her dinner. So it's not hard to see where the weight is coming from (and it's expensive!). I have a friend who is going to give me a used treadmill, so I'm going to "try" and train him to run on that.
> 
> Count us in on the DDC!!!


Does anyone have any suggestions on how Kris could fix this problem? This might not work but do you have a crate? If she likes the crate maybe you could let her in it every few hours for her to take a few bites and close the door when she's done??? Or, I got it!!!! Make her food but only give her a few bites at a time..only what she will consume in front of you. Once she's done you can pull it up again. Do you think that might work?

By chance is there a place that she can fit that Sammy won't? I'm thinking if there is maybe her food could be served to her there.

At Murphys age she definately deserves to be able to slowly enjoy her food at any pace she wants. We just need to fiquire out a way to keep that silly boy Sammy out of it.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

One thing I would like to add to Shoshi's program is to have her learn more tricks. My dogs before always did all kinds of tricks but with three I'll admit I've been lazy. Shiloh (the oldest) knows several tricks, Shoshi (middle dog) knows a couple, and poor Eli, the dog can barely sit on command (he's slow, but thats a whole other thread). 

Maybe it would be fun to all work together on teaching our dogs new tricks!!!! I've been working with my three on learning how to wave. They know how to shake so its kind of like them doing this without me putting my hand out for them. 

Theres so many tricks we could teach them, is anyone interested in doing this? 

Kris, thats a great idea about the treadmill. Winter can be a hard time for doggie events outside but its the perfect time to get things set up inside. I've even thought about a doggie obsticle course you can put together inside.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Murphy in a crate???? Oh, good grief Rosa - have you forgotten that this is a real and true "princess" we're talking about???
















Got the treadmill today. Will keep everyone posted as to progress. Somehow, I'm just not confident that this is going to go well...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Ok Kris, slap me in the face right now....its ok...I deserve it. How could I ever forget that we talking about her royal heiness.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*



> Originally Posted By: shilohsmom...
> 
> Maybe it would be fun to all work together on teaching our dogs new tricks!!!! I've been working with my three on learning how to wave. They know how to shake so its kind of like them doing this without me putting my hand out for them.
> 
> ...


I'm in! Anything that I can get 4 to do at once is a trick!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*



> Originally Posted By: KShortHere's the ugly truth...chunky I think...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good to me...but then you can't miss the hiney on my big boy.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Ok, lets see who wants to learn a new trick and what trick that should be. This will be good excercise for our dogs as well









Do all the dogs in the DDC know the basics such as sit, down, shake and stay? Does anyone have any suggestions for the first trick we should add for our team to work on? I'm thinking Wave. If your dog knows how to shake they can easly learn to Wave. I'll give more details if thats what we decide on. This is also something that mutipule dogs can do at once and it's really cute.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Carol,
Sammy has a really big hiney too - all muscle. I walk with a friend every weekend and she always comments on his muscular legs and hips!









We set the treadmill up last night. Of course, Mr. Snoopy Sammy had to see what was going on. I called him over to it and before I knew it, he stepped up on the tread! So I turned it on and off walking he went. I've never been so surprised about something! Unfortunately, I didn't have my camera with me, but will make sure I get a video tonight. Soooo, that's Sammy's new trick for the week!

Rosa - if you have any pointers on the "wave", please post. Sammy does shake, so hopefully it won't be too much harder to master the wave. I think this is a very fun idea!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Steel knows "sit", "leave it", and "for the love of God leave the frozen poop outside".


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

What do you guys think of changing the name of our group to the Doggie Fitness Club (DFC) or something else if you have any suggestons? I want everyone to feel like they can take advantage of the tips/suggestions/fun here but fear the word 'diet' might send a lot of people running for the hills


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*



> Originally Posted By: KShortCarol,
> Sammy has a really big hiney too - all muscle. I walk with a friend every weekend and she always comments on his muscular legs and hips!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...Snoopy Sammy's really surprising us isn't he??? You have got to get that on tape and post it for us. Let me post about the 'Wave' command, I know he'll get it in no time at all. Maybe your royal heiness could join in...(I hope) Afterall, the Queen should know how to wave to her Royal Court!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

How to teach your dog to Wave;

Have dog Sit in front of you. At this point it might help to get down to your dogs level (as opposed to standing there)

Say 'Wave' and hold out your right hand like you would to shake hands WITH A PERSON. As you say Wave, move your fingers left and back, left and back (don't move your wrists). Your dog will likely try to Shake with you but can't make contact with your hand so its natural for him/her to try and swipe at your hand. Encourage this as its the first step to learning how to Wave! 

Keep at this for awhile and in no time you'll be able to stand back and have them Wave at you. 

I use my hand motions this way so as to not confuse the dogs with 'give-me five' or 'down' or other hand commands I like to use. 

Any questions? Later I'll be teaching all kinds of cute tricks like 'how to say your prayers'. (I have a really cute version of this).


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

ignore-edited first post in time


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*



> Originally Posted By: LJsMomSteel knows "sit", "leave it", and "for the love of God leave the frozen poop outside".


OMG, this had me laughing soooo hard....you have no idea...every once in awhile when my dogs are outside, my neighbors will hear me yell 'Don't eat Poop!'..(it helps to remind them here and there)... but you have to wonder what the neighbors are thinking


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

While teaching our weight conscience pups new tricks be sure to use low calorie rewards (along with lots of no calorie praise).


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

I like "Doggie Fitness Club"!

Here's Sammy on his treadmill. It's not pretty, but he was a trooper. I only let him walk about 1/2 mile at a slow speed. I don't want to rush things and end up making him afraid of it. We have it in the basement in our storage room. I sure wouldn't want to have it where I can see it and start feeling guilty about not using it!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

awwwwww POOR GUY!!!
heheh its cute though how he just STOPS walking!


:rofl:


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Wow!!!! Sammy did great!!! Just look at him up on that treadmill!!! Way to go Sammy boy







Now to be honest Kris, we do have to remove points from the fitness club for the other tape you have on there...you know the one where he sits with his little treat dispenser and helps himself to all the goodies







maybe Sammy's in great shape but we do have to set a good example for our doggies that have to watch those pounds







Just kidding of course, he looks wonderful and thanks for posting. Did you get a chance to start the Wave training last night? 

I like the name Doggie Fitness Club too so I'll see if a Mod can change it for us.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

How bout DLHC? (Dog Lovers Health Club) We can share our dog health/fitness/diet stories and our own if we have them? Cause I could sure share some of_ *MY*_ torture tales...is it limited to dogs?









This thread is currently under Health & Wellness/Diet & Nutrition so it may have to mention diets once in a while, unless it gets moved..


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Humm....I really like that...Dog Lovers Health Club!!! 

Of course, we can talk about our own diet issues, experiences, etc. I'm thinking Wellness is a state of mind for the entire family not just the dogs or the people so post away....got any videos of you on a treadmill you might want to share??? lol...I could probably get something together with me at a treat dispenser pawing at it to get treats out


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*



> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomI could probably get something together with me at a treat dispenser pawing at it to get treats out


Hey - I could do that and not even break a sweat! I'm sure many of you do the same, but my dogs are much healthier than I am. I watch their diets, make sure they get exercise, that they live in a stress free environment. Wish I could make myself do those same things for me!

Rosa - yep, that treat dispenser is NO way to lose weight. I can't let Sammy do it for very long because I figure there are about two cups of food in there and he will polish it off in a hurry!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DDC (Doggie Dieting Club)*

Isn't that the truth about how careful we are with our dogs diets and yet for us were not the same way? When was the last time any of us actually studied a Food Label on one of our foods??? My guess is it doesn't happen often. We check the price and if its right we toss it into our shopping basket right?

For our dogs however, we not only read the Label (After we've spend hours educating ourselfs on-line to understand what to look for as well as endless hours soliciting opinions from others on what they think of this or that)...only the purchase the dog food and come home to call the manufacture to make sure everything is in order. Then and only then, we may consider giving it to our dogs









It is kind of funny if you think about it....can you imagine a post over on the Chat Board, something like 'Are round tomatoes better than oval ones and WHY' ....


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

We haven't heard how Steel is doing yet? Any success with his slimming down?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomWe haven't heard how Steel is doing yet? Any success with his slimming down?


74 lbs! I'd like to get him down to 67 lb. He still looks really fat. He's such a goofball - he thinks green beans are a special, high value treat!

Our usual walking route has been icy, so DH has been walking him. They walk at a pretty good speed so I'm sure that helps.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow!! Look at that, we have a new title!









Today was River's day to take me out for my Physical Therapy walk. She is doing so well! We have a homeless guy who has walked the neighborhood for many years and is afraid of dogs. He usually crosses the street when he sees me coming. He walked within 5 feet of us (pee-euw) and River just walked along with me as nice as you can please.










Here's River's waist. She is 69 pounds 27" high at shoulder, 29" neck to tail. She looks pretty good, maybe a couple of pounds from being ribby. At our house when we diet, everyone diets so she will probably drop a couple. She sure won't walk it off with me though...I am still very slow.

We have had River a year now..and at Christmas, my middle son and his girlfriend were able to pet her for the first time! It took lots of behavior modification and training...Yay River! (She was abandoned on the freeway as a pup; we fostered her to eval for adoption to a family-fearful aggressive and not adoptable in my opinion.)


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Glad to see you checking in Joanne. I have to remind myself that in some places the weather makes it especially hard to get the doggies out and excercised. 

Its great that Steel thinks grean beans are a special treat!!! Now do you feed them raw, cook them or use canned? I'm thinking raw, right? I'll have to try those. So far we've tried the raw carrots and two out of three liked them. Thankfully Shoshi is one of the two that liked them









Does Steel and Lady know how to Wave? I put directions put on how to train them to do this...I think its one page back. Learning and doing new tricks might especially help with keeping their minds and bodies in shape over the Winter.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I really like the new name. Hopefully that will make others feel more comfortable if they want to join. 

Carol, did you see my instructions on how to teach your pups to Wave? I think its a page back. Its pretty easy and looks really cute when its done by several dogs at once. 

I thought of another trick I would like to teach my three...I'd like to teach them to pick up their toys at night and put them in their toy boxes!!! They know how to pick up things already so I"m thinking the extra step wouldn't be too hard to learn









Be careful with your knee. I think my biggest fear after knee surgery was being hit in the knee by my dogs. Eventually it happened but by then it had healed well enough. 

I'm glad River has you and your family. Poor baby, I can't imagine being dumped along a freeway.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomNow do you feed them raw, cook them or use canned? I'm thinking raw, right?


He likes canned.



> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomDoes Steel and Lady know how to Wave?


Steel doesn't even know how to shake! At Lady Jane's age, I encourage her to keep all 4 paws on the ground!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomI really like the new name. Hopefully that will make others feel more comfortable if they want to join.


 I like the new name too. I can’t imagine anyone on this board being uncomfortable enough not to voice their opinion on anything unless they are new! But it gives it a broader spectrum so we can talk about lots more than our dogs diets!











> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomCarol, did you see my instructions on how to teach your pups to Wave?


*Fools guide to training*: The names have been changed to protect the innocent – since there are 2 R’s, River will be known as Weeping Willow
<span style="color: #000099">1)Do not sit the girl dogs next to each other; there is a reason that female dogs are called ‘bitches’
2)Do not sit the siblings next to each other; if one touches the other, all h#$l breaks loose
3)Do not sit the big old hairy overweight dog on the kitchen floor, his feet slide
4)Do not try to train huskies; they might do what you ask them to do if the treats are high value enough – green beans and carrots are not high value enough</span>

Setting: 4 dogs and a Fool in the kitchen. Fool says “Shake” and reaches her hand out. 4 dogs lay down; the fools hand command for down is: hand extended palm down.
Start again: 4 dogs sitting in the kitchen. Fool says shake to WW. Her appeasing sign is to paw at you. She waves a paw! Yay. She gets a treat. Fool says shake to L. L uses his paws to climb walls, to reach for things on the counter, to bat at Fools who are not doing what he wants. He wants that treat so he bats his paw at the Fool! That’s a wave! Yay, he gets a treat. Fool says shake to J. J is too much of a Princess to touch a Fool. She just stares. No treat. Fool says shake to R. R needs to have the hair on his feet trimmed as they slowly slide out from under him and he collapses on the kitchen floor. R looks at the Fool as if to say “ I am much too old to perform tricks for food.  Just feed me, it’s dinner time anyway”



> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomBe careful with your knee. I think my biggest fear after knee surgery was being hit in the knee by my dogs. Eventually it happened but by then it had healed well enough.


I actually worked with them for quiet some time before I had the surgery. I taught them to all wait in the bedroom until I got down the hall and out of the way before releasing them to race out. Loki is a jumper and while my husband likes it, he is bigger than me. 50 pounds of wild husky can really knock me around; Spray Shield (Citronella) works really well as an inhibitor of charging at Mom. I rarely have to spray it but we always have it on hand. It also breaks up indoor roughhousing and fights. They all sit and wait until I release them for their food, as well. And walker's/crutches/canes are really good weapons if all else fails!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I was laughing so hard when I read the last two posts. Poor Lady Jane, I guess we should concintrate on keeping all four paws on the floor









I have to go to the store today so I'll pick up some canned green beans and let everyone know what my group thinks of them.

Carol, you had me laughing so hard, I couldn't even finish reading your post...omg, I can just picture your training session.







I think you should be the one to discribe how to do the next trick for others







Looks like you got a couple of Waves out of it though!!! Keep it up and before you know it they will be Waving all over the place









I'm glad you were able to work with your dogs before your surgery. I wish I had that opportunity. I ended up having to wait a month before I could have surgery (not something the doctors wanted but as the breadwinner I couldn't just go out on disability). Unfortunately, that entire time I was in a brace from my ankle to my hip so I wasn't able to do any training with the dogs. I did pull the sympathy card on them at every chance I got and that helped some


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

So, here's a link to the old thread when my Whimsey was diagnosed with severely deformed kidneys; since this is a health related club for all dog lovers, thought someone may look here for that kind of information...

K9 kidney information 

Sorry Rosa, this is what I was looking for when you first said that Eli had problems and couldn't find it...didn't think to look in my 'watched items'


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

and here's some tripe information


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for the link Carol. I'll spend some time there this afternoon and see what more I can learn. 

Thankfully my little man is still doing fine. I'll be taking him back in April to get his blood done again. As long as his numbers are fine I'll just keep doing what were doing. Staying on top of things now and the treatments available for later will help once those numbers change. 

For those with weight issues, how's it going? Were expecting really bad weather this week so after I finish my housework I'm going to look around for things to set an obsticle course type thing up in the house. It might not be much more than a few jumps but at least they'll be able to gets some excercise inside next week. 

So what are some of the fun games others play with their dogs when they have to stay inside? We have our version of Football-the couch on one side of the house and the bed on the other are considered 'touchdowns'. Its mostly organized chaos but they have fun and I get a good workout as well. 

We also do things like searching for hidden treats and hide and seek. 

Better run for now.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Checking in with Bruno's report. Apparently he heard about this thread and took some laxatives to speed his weight loss? Not sure but on Tuesday evening he woke me up to go potties, so of course he was fasted...pretty smart eh? Still had diarrhea Wednesday so got meds on Thursday after everything came out. No parasites found. On flagyl and







is good. 

I will take him in next week to get his start weight, and I am going to measure his waist as well, because I'd rather have him firm up than lose muscle.









Great thread-I need to re-read it all!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I love your avatar! I have been trying to find out how to do one of those slide show avatars...guess that fits into a Dog Lovers Health Club somehow


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomCarol, you had me laughing so hard, I couldn't even finish reading your post...omg, I can just picture your training session.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to rethink having me do the next trick









Setting: A Fools Family Room with 4 dogs and 2 of dad's slippers.
Goal: To have any dog or 2 bring dad his slippers








<span style="color: #000066"> 1)No need to scent these slippers with food; dad's stinky foot smell is sufficient-point slipper out to dog and request fetch.
2)Calmly say:" Loki, Jukka,get Dad's Slipper"
3)Calmly try to persuade them that they both don't need to bring the same slipper together
4)Calmly direct them to "Bring it here"</span>








<span style="color: #000066">5)Go buy dad new slippers</span>








<span style="color: #000066">6)Collapse in exhaustion</span>


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

OH NO!!! What has our club come to??? 
Bruno has now resorted to Bulimia and I see two members eating slippers!!!!









We changed our name-out is that four letter d word...its all about FITNESS!!! lol

If any of the members are thinking about going on Dr Phil-forget it


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Poor Bruno. We need to tell him that we lost the focus on dieting...now our excuse to talk about anything only requires that we love dogs and once in a while bring up health









Hope his







continues to be normal and that he feels well. I didn't even think to measure waists







better go find that tape measure


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

With todays rain I decided to try an obsticle course inside. I fiquired I should start small and we can work up from there









I looked around and found our first obsticle....a shoebox! Carefully I placed it between the chair and the loveseat.. this way they would HAVE to jump over the box. I lined them up and demonstrated 'up and over' as I jumped over the box. They didn't seem to get it so I did this several times and thought for sure they were warmed up and ready to take on the challange!

Eli stepped up first to show off his skills







I stood on the other side and gave him the comand...up and over! He then proceeded to step over the box. Shiloh saw he got a treat for that so he too stepped over the box. Not much of a challange I was thinking....then Shoshi simply walked around the box for her treat. 

It was clear I had set the standard way tooooo low.... So I got the stepstool.... this should work.... Once again I demonstrated several times how to jump over the stepstool....SOMEONE was working up a sweat but it wasn't my dogs









Slowly they kind of caught on but definately preferred to jump over the chair instead... thats ok, its still excercise but I doubt that we will be seeing Chair jumping on any agility fields soon.

Needless to say I was exhausted after all that jumping. I still had treats left over so we practiced some training. 

After that I filled their balls- you know the kind you fill with treats and they roll them around and here and there a treat comes out...After having to get up dozens of times to retrieve balls from behind furniture and out of corners I made a mental note to buy to square ones next time I get a chance. 

The dogs are pooped but I sure am.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Nothing new in our training world except<span style="color: #000066"> *RAIN*</span> and 4 Swamp puppies









I went to a Suzanne Clothier seminar last year for River, and the same group is sponsering a Nicole Wilde seminar.

I have read some of her books dealing with shy/fearful dogs and in my quest to further my know-it-all status







, I am planning on attending. 

Just thought I would share in case anyone is interested


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

The rain is just awful isn't it? I awoke to the rumble of thunder and opened my eyes just in time to see Shoshi diving for my face... poor thing-she just doesn't handle bad weather well at all. 

I looked at that seminar link you posted....very interesting. Too bad we can't take our fearful companions, I'd love to see how Shoshi responds to these things as she talks about them. I might consider it though. I guess we could save money and you could go and then post all your wonderful findings









Better run for now. My crews not getting much excercise with the rain either. I didn't do the obsticle course inside yesterday (guess I was just too tired from the day befores workout lol)...maybe we will work on that tonight! 

We do have a new trick!!! I sit in front of one of them and see how many balls they can catch in a row!! I sit with several balls and throw one at a time kind of fast...they catch that one, drop it and catch another. Its kind of fun.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't know if you remember that I got to take River to the Suzanne Clothier one as a demo dog, someone cancelled at the last minute. I was horribly afraid; getting up in front of people doing something that I don't know how to do (handle my fearful dog properly) made me feel ill to think about it but my girl needed me.

We got so much out of it and her improvement over just that weekend was truly amazing. I find that much of what I learned there has filtered down to everyone and I am a better dog mom because of it. So am planning on going to this one too


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmom I guess we could save money and you could go and then post all your wonderful findings


Now what would be the fun in that?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Humm...I just re-read the link...its in May, I thought it said March...I tell ya, I'm dysletic (and I can't spell either, but we won't go there







) Maybe I'll go as well. Heck if I could learn new ways to help Shoshi it would be worth it...and we all want to be better doggie Mom's don't we! Let me check it out and let you know. I'm also getting older...and more seneial (remember I can't spell lol) so if I forget and you remember please give me a little reminder if you think of it.

Isn't this storm something else??? Again, the excercise last night was limited to ball throwing in the house.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Our exercise seems to be bringing in tree branches and fighting over them









Okay, this is health related and I'm a dog lover so I'm just going to post this here instead of starting a new thread.

My doctor extended my disability to May and authorized me to work a modified schedule. I pay a fortune for extra disability through work and a fortune in insurance. So my company disability has requested more paperwork from my medical company (I'm not mentioning names in case that is a nono but starts with K) My medical company has now decided to charge a $30.00 fee to send paperwork to my benefits company.







My FMLA benefits won't pay a fee. I am not making money because I'm not working and pay a fortune to the insurance company in the first place. After my Physical Torture session today and being on the phone pushing this number and that number in the hopes of getting a live person, I broke down while talking to KMedical Company. I had 4 dogs immediately trying to get on my lap to lick away my tears and give me a cuddle.









There is no one who loves you like your dogs, hmm? They are the best therapy ever!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

BEST therapy/and best reason for humans to stay healthy enough to assure a SAFE PLACE for the dog they love.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I believe that copy fees are ok as long as they are 'reasonable'. I would dispute this, but if your talking about the K (insurance company) I'm thinking of.....good luck! Letr me run over to Medical records and check out the law on that. Be right back. 

Hugs,


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok, I can help you get around that if you want but honestly, its something I would think you may not want to do. I will pm you with an option.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

pm sent Carol. Unfortunately, I don't have a way to help with automated phone systems...I wish I did, sometimes if you say the F word often enough it will give you a person...lol...yes, its true, some are programmed to get a person once someone starts swearing...I don't think Kaiser has that system though. 

Glad your doggies were there to help.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Carol, I'm just thinking you should approach this insurance company with the fact that this is just the 'cost of doing business'. If it costs them money to get records well too bad, so sad. Seems to me if this company would be willing to send your medical records to MY company at NO CHARGE, than your insurance company should be able to get them at no charge as well!!! 

If worse were to come to worse, what if you picked them up yourself and then sent them on to the cheap freakin insurance company? I know this K place is cheap as sin, but I'm hoping you can get around this. 

Please let me know if I can help.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

That's what I just pm's YOU! Thanks for letting me vent here...I took on Disneyland once and got them to give me tickets over a matter of principle. Lets see what I can do when I go off on Kaiser. 

Coming home from PT and having this







to deal with caused a case of the 'poor me's '. Done with that now and feeling spunky. Will keep you posted


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

So, I found us another Dog Lover's Health Club field trip! 



<span style="color: #000066">_February 21-27, 2010 Kona, Hawaii. TTouch-for-You and Your Horse (six-day program with a one-day break for a boat ride/dolphin swim). Price: $950. Early Bird Price is $855.00 if paid in full by January 4. Teacher: Linda Tellington-Jones, PhD (Hon). Contact: TTEAM Office 800-854-8326 or [email protected]. Learn more or Register for this training._</span>

Yeah, I know, it's for horses...but c'mon...Hawaii!?!? There is one in Berkeley in June *<span style="color: #000066">June 12-16, 2010 Berkley, CA. Teacher: TTouch Instructor Kathy Cascade.</span>*
TTouch Training


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

So nice to hear you've got your spunk back!!! It can feel defeating dealing with these types of places....just getting through the phone system is bad enough but then having to deal with the people.









Loving the idea about a trip for everyone of the DLHC meeting in Hawaii!! I was actually thinking about T Touch for Shoshi this morning....I thought about A LOT of things this morning as I layed there awake trying to comfort her


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Steel went off his diet yesterday with cavatelli, shrimp, and cannellini beans, but we're back to it today!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Can I go off of Steel's diet, too? Not sure what Cavatelli is, but the shrimp and beans sounds pretty yummy!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Some of these ideas look interesting in our Health Pursuits... FetchDog 

Tryin to get on track, at least once in a while!









If the Pegetables are pricey, then we can't feed them as much


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for the link. I just called FetchDog and spoke with Ashley. Nice lady but I wanted to express my concerns over the Elevated Food bowl and their statement that it 'reduces neck strain and prevents bloating'...not so.. Research has shown this not to be the case with regards to the bloating. She took my comment and said she would pass it on to Corportate. Otherwise, I liked the other bowl they had on the same page that MIGHT help with dogs that eat too fast to help prevent this. So they got good comments and a 'helpful' one as well. I'll check out the rest of their website and see what kind of goodies they have.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I thought that the 'slow down' bowl might be more effective with bloat than the 'bloat' bowls. The raised feeding idea works well with Ranger because he has trouble bending down to the ground to eat









I'm putting this link in here from another post because it had a lot of good books in it. This way, I'll know where to look for it next time I think of it....and it is related to Dog Lovers and Health! What a great thread, so glad that you thought of it...

These books are mostly dealing with cautious or fearful issues but lots of good advice for all dogs (and their people)



> Quote: *3K9Mom *
> It seems to me that what the woman said is that the pup could end up being an aggressive dog. And based on what the OP has written, she *might* be right unless things change.
> 
> Hopefully, the boarding situation can be remedied, and it sounds like help is on the way.
> ...


 [/quote]


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks Carol, I'm going to order those books. I really want to find other ways to help Shoshi. Its pretty clear that what I'm doing now is not enough. Unfortnately, theres more storms on the way....G-d help us. She has just been beside herself. 

Our fitness program...well...its not going so well. My dogs are bored stiff, I'm bored stiff and we just can't wait for winter to be OVER!!! So many of our activities involve food hidden in this or that, anything to try to keep them occupied. I know theres better ways of doing this but even my imagination is running short after so much rain.

Oh well, theres always tomorrow


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just wanted to open up the conversation...wondering what others do inside with the dogs when they can't go outside to play? Then what do you do after a week of not being able to play outside.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Steel likes to play "lets race through the house and bounce off all the furniture".


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

WooHoo, Dog Lovers Health Club can become a book club too!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: LJsMomSteel likes to play "lets race through the house and bounce off all the furniture".


Go Steel Go!!!! He's burning calories!!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: doggonefoolWooHoo, Dog Lovers Health Club can become a book club too!


We are so the jack of all trades







This is good...I've wanted to do more reading lately so why not read about dogs.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I've spent more time reading the latest 'hot topic' about Alaska







What a discouraging chapter in our Internet Friendships and Trust. I could have read two books in the time it took me to read all of that and I still don't understand. (DNA) I tried to read some of the posts on the other board and talk about vituperous viciousness! (my big words for the day) 

I did think that some of the information on pg 16


> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI am posting these sites for members to learn a little more about the DNAs that are out there.***edit***
> DNAs usually go where the person is suspected to try to adopt from. They are generally regional. When I was more active in rescue I was on a list and would get Northeast, large breed dog ones. Sadly, they have to be that well organized.
> 
> I got my Anna roundabout from TN, where the director of the shelter she was at is on http://www.petabuse.com Helen Sparling. That is when I learned of that site.
> ...


was of great value and not something that I knew anything about...hope it was ok to edit parts out but thought that this is a good place to store helpful educational topics for Dog Lovers


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm glad to see you back!!! Yeah, that other thread was a bit addicting...I just wanted to see if Richard would return. It is sad all the way around. But for us, we are thrilled with your return. 

I've got to say we have been sooooooooo bad with our fitness program. With all the rain and mud I am not taking my dogs out to play...we are playing in the house, we throw ball in the house, but I'm just not letting them out to get covered in mud and water. Thankfully, it appears the rain is over for awhile??? The ponds in the front yard should drain in a day so we'll be able to return outside soon...thank goodness. I don't mind some mud, but with the rain forget it! Besides Shoshi's been so upset with the rain I can barely get her out to go potty, the last thing she has on her mind is playing...poor thing. 

But were back and better than ever.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Well the weather has finally cleared and I'm leaving work early to take my furcrew out playing...thats right-we're going outside to play!!!! I don't care how muddy it is....our ponds in the front yard (I think) have drained, but either way were going outside!!!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Yay!! Sunshine!! At least for a while before the fog came in. It was Ranger's turn to walk mom today; I think we made it a slow mile. 

But lord only knows why; I mopped the kitchen floor. There is still enough swampland in my back yard that DH couldn't even tell by the time he got home.

I start working 1/2 day's come Monday; tomorrow is my last day of leisure







The dogs have gotten very spoiled having me home these last two months...

I think that I am noticing more 'waist' on the pack-DH feeds them pretty well in the morning but we cut back on the treats. Noone seems to really notice except River; she is in constant fear of starving


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I know that awful feeling of having to go back to work. Being off with my furcrew was the best part of all that. I actually have to have a tumor (non cancerous) removed from my finger at some point and want to plan it just right. I'm hoping to be able to maybe take them away for a few days then. 

I see you have the same problem with your kitchen floors. I've tried everything to keep them clean but I've all but given up and waived the white flag. I've even thought of looking for linolumin (sp? floor covering) with a paw print pattern..no luck with finding that. I had a swiffer before and got rid of it because it cost too much between the cleaners and the pads, but recently I had to go back to using that again. The problems I had with a regular mop was the floors stayed wet too long and it was always a hassle to bring out the bucket, etc. I do keep a large towel under their bowls and wash that weekly. That seems to help and doesn't damage the floors like some of the things I've tried did. I have a friend who's lucky, they have a walk in shower and are able to keep the water bowls in there. 

Last night was a blast. We played OUTSIDE for the first time in over a week. The poor pups were so popped (say that five times real fast lol) their tongues where dragging after 30 mins. After 45 mins I started noticing the cheerleading going on more...you know, instead of all running for the ball, one dog goes for it and the others wait and 'cheer them on'... 

I haven't posted this yet, but I'm working on a plan to put stones in the front. I saw some large, path like stones at Lowes and I really liked them. Together they can form all kinds of things such as pathways and even patios. So I'll be working on that this year. I fiquire stone is the only thing (that looks good) that might stand up to the pounding my dogs give. 

Well hope everyone has a great weekend. Spring is comming folks and I'm sure your dogs will want to look good in as they have more opportunities to be outside. So lets jump on board and get our beauties in shape


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Carol, I was reading the link you put up on Pipers thread explaining EPI...just wondering is it really $60-$100 a month to treat or have cost come down.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Once we got Piper under control, we used very little daily to maintain. I will see if I can find out how much it costs these days


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I can't find any pictures of this, but we had a problem with the pups. I noticed it first on Jukka, her knuckles lost hair. I thought she was scraping them when we ran them on the scooter. Then, Loki started losing hair around his eyes...kind of like a raccoon.

Over a period of a couple of months, both had pretty sever alopecia (hair loss) at ears, insides of legs, elbows, knees, feet. They were very itchy, and the damaged skin looked kind of grey. Tested for fleas, tick disease, mite scrapings, mange scrapings.

Finally, they took several biopsies from Loki (Jukka is still pretty freaky about things). Surprisingly, it turns out that they suffer from Zinc Deficiency. Pretty rare, from what my vet said, that you would find this in one dog, let alone two. Googled zinc deficiency in nordic dogs...it seems to be one of those charachteristics that is increasing because of poor breeding practices.

So, I have to give them supplementary zinc. It took several months for their hair to come back, Loki still has a bit of the raccoon look around his eyes.

We ran out last week and the vet usually can get in a day, but it took almost a week. Jukka's knuckles started showing loss again, and Loki's eyes. They both started with the extreme itching again. I will have to make sure that I don't run out again.

Just thought that I would throw out this Health Topic; I am seeing quite a few Husky Shepherd's and huskies around. Maybe it will give somone a checkpoint if they experience the extreme itching with none of the usual culprits.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Ah yes, more handy dog health links that I liberated from a great post in the Aggression forum



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> Here's some sites to read up on:
> 
> http://www.k9aggression.com/Aggression/aggression_main.html
> ...


I try to save these links and always forget where I put them...hope it's okay to put them here


----------

